# Pumpkin Head and ME <3



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

Mommy's little star... I love her so much! :love1


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Cute


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

ccoryjohnn said:


> Cute


Thanks :wink:

Her fur is really thick around her ankles, it looks like she's wearing pajamas.


----------

